# Drove From Mansfield Texas to Houston 3 1/2 Hours 238 Miles for $179



## brimack (Jan 19, 2018)

Drove From Mansfield Texas to Houston 3 1/2 Hours 238 Miles for $179. Not worth it. If the pax didn't add a $50 tip I would have been screwed more. Did not get a ride back. Will never do that kind of ride again.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

$179 included the $50 tip?


----------



## brimack (Jan 19, 2018)

No. With the tip the total was $229


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

So basically 50 cents a mile.


----------



## brimack (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes I got shafted


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

henrygates said:


> So basically 50 cents a mile.


 I don't think you can count on the $50 tip. I'd base my calculations on no tip. So it'll be 37 cents a mile if you count the entire 238 return "Dead" Miles. I think you also have to take it a step further and count the gas expense since a 476 mile round trip will completely empty a full tank and spill over into the other tank too depending make/model car. If I give you 35 miles per gallon (highway miles) x 14 gallons that'll be enough to cover the trip. So lets just say 40 bucks for gas in that example since gas is only $2.75'ish in Houston. So in reality Brimack only made $139 on the trip for 7 hours of work. That's 29 cents a mile, and 20 bucks and hour. And that's not counting the depreciation on Brimack's vehicle. You'll have to shave even more money away from him there!

It's peanuts. A cab driver would have made 3X as much.
Actually closer to 3.5X more. You can punch in the numbers on that website Brimack since you know the exact starting and ending address.


----------



## brimack (Jan 19, 2018)

You are so right. I received a lesson from Uber. Won’t happen again


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

brimack said:


> Drove From Mansfield Texas to Houston 3 1/2 Hours 238 Miles for $179. Not worth it. If the pax didn't add a $50 tip I would have been screwed more. Did not get a ride back. Will never do that kind of ride again.


so did you return to mayfield empty? so 2 xX238=476 miles? just wondering. JMO



Cdub2k said:


> I don't think you can count on the $50 tip. I'd base my calculations on no tip. So it'll be 37 cents a mile if you count the entire 238 return "Dead" Miles. I think you also have to take it a step further and count the gas expense since a 476 mile round trip will completely empty a full tank and spill over into the other tank too depending make/model car. If I give you 35 miles per gallon (highway miles) x 14 gallons that'll be enough to cover the trip. So lets just say 40 bucks for gas in that example since gas is only $2.75'ish in Houston. So in reality Brimack only made $139 on the trip for 7 hours of work. That's 29 cents a mile, and 20 bucks and hour. And that's not counting the depreciation on Brimack's vehicle. You'll have to shave even more money away from him there!
> 
> It's peanuts. A cab driver would have made 3X as much.
> Actually closer to 3.5X more. You can punch in the numbers on that website Brimack since you know the exact starting and ending address.


the IRS figures about 54 cents per mile. this is a good ex of Taxi vs Uber, Taxi co's have to factor in the return trip empty,so they charge more,if a Taxi co operated like Uber drivers, they'd be out of Biz fast & broke,jmo


----------



## brimack (Jan 19, 2018)

Returned empty


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

brimack said:


> Returned empty


well, GL, just GL, hope things get better


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Psst, you know that loop around dallas-fort worth. 635/820/i20, that's like doing that shit for half price.

What did your pax pay?


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Using my numbers you made no more than $8.40/hr before tip. What was the opportunity cost of taking that trip?


----------



## Agalito (Jan 31, 2018)

You do know Uber allows you to negotiate a return to work area fee right ? SMH...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Im not convinced that cabs are making 3x as much. 

Took a trip in Seattle. Uber quoted me $48 for the trip, took a cab instead and it was $52.

Now the issue is how much Uber is making over the driver, thats the real problem.


----------



## Agalito (Jan 31, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Im not convinced that cabs are making 3x as much.
> 
> Took a trip in Seattle. Uber quoted me $48 for the trip, took a cab instead and it was $52.
> 
> Now the issue is how much Uber is making over the driver, thats the real problem.


Uber has become more consistent taking 30-40 percent of the fair. Sometimes even 50% outside of minimum trips. Something should really be done.


----------



## brimack (Jan 19, 2018)

Pax paid $179 plus a $50 tip

sorry Pax paid $291 including the $50 tip
I received $179 plus a $50 tip


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

I don't think this is possible. you only received $179 from uber on this very long trip? it's mathematically impossible. you're lying.


----------



## brimack (Jan 19, 2018)

Why would I lie? How would that benefit me? If that’s what you believe then that’s on you


----------



## b100 (Dec 12, 2017)

Ouch, cannot see why you guys still drive there. Here we drive for $2.06 a mile. Inc uberfee


----------



## Lordrlm (Jun 3, 2018)

Your market must really suck! Here in central PA that trip would have paid about $226 before tip.


----------



## Chicagochas (Sep 1, 2015)

Last Uber ride I took was from Peoria IL to Chicago IL at 11:00 pm. Our flight got diverted so three passengers took the trip for $153.00, 344 miles round-trip. Guy showed up in a 4 door pickup. I figured 15 miles a gallon for the truck, 23 gallons of fuel at $3.25 means the gas cost alone was 
$75.00. What was Uber's fee? 35% That means he netted $100. Deduct fuel of $75.00 and add our tip of $30 tip he grossed $55.00 for 5 and 1/2 hours of time for work from 11:00 pm to 4:30 am. That $10.00 per hour and he pays for the vehicle wear and tear.


----------



## LayeLivesLife (May 21, 2017)

In Atlanta I would have made 2 dollars more.


----------



## TheHoff (May 7, 2018)

How long did it take for your earnings to show up in your account? I just did a trip 187 miles one way, and uber has told me what my cut will be but the fare is still showing under review


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Im not convinced that cabs are making 3x as much.
> 
> Took a trip in Seattle. Uber quoted me $48 for the trip, took a cab instead and it was $52.
> 
> Now the issue is how much Uber is making over the driver, thats the real problem.


You're not convinced?

Here in Virginia/DC, taxi rates are as follows....

$3.50 drop / $2.16 per mile / $0.59 per minute under 10mph speed / $1.00 for each additional pax

Fuber/gryft rates are as follows....

$0.86 drop / $0.81 per mile / $0.1275 per minute / $0 for each additional pax on X


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Im not convinced that cabs are making 3x as much.
> 
> Took a trip in Seattle. Uber quoted me $48 for the trip, took a cab instead and it was $52.
> 
> Now the issue is how much Uber is making over the driver, thats the real problem.


Seattle has some of the highest uber prices in the country, and taxi rates are about equal everywhere...

NYC is $2.50 a mile on taxi
Orlando is $2.40 a mile taxi

UberX in NYC is (loosely based on) $1.75 a mile
Orlando X is 73c a mile


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Ardery said:


> I don't think this is possible. you only received $179 from uber on this very long trip? it's mathematically impossible. you're lying.


238 x .7125 = 169
210 min x .0675 = 14
Total miles/time = $183 for driver.

This is assuming rates are same as here in AZ.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

68350 said:


> 238 x .7125 = 169
> 210 min x .0675 = 14
> Total miles/time = $183 for driver.
> 
> This is assuming rates are same as here in AZ.


That's roughly what i as offered for my last trip to Miami, about the same distance.


----------



## Lordrlm (Jun 3, 2018)

I wonder why the rates are so up and down. Looking at the zones around me all three have different rates and its all pretty much one small city and rural


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lordrlm said:


> I wonder why the rates are so up and down. Looking at the zones around me all three have different rates and its all pretty much one small city and rural


It's really bad in Florida. In case you have never lived here... coast to coast in Florida is just one podunk town after another across the entire state, with a handful of larger cities. Property values are pretty consistent once you get more than 150 yards from the ocean. Yes 150 YARDS. Values are higher in the cities, but 20-30 minutes out and your close to the middle of nowhere with far lower property values, definitely within commuting range.

You go from Port Canaveral (a huge cruise ship port) to the closest airport (Orlando airport) and the uber rates fall about 40% once you cross the podunk nothing between the airport and the coast.

It's not even out of commuting range to be going from Port Canaveral to the Orlando airport. What's a 40 minute drive?

Nothing..

The lines (and prices) were drawn here with no concern for cost of living or any other known metric i have ever considered or contemplated.

The price in one podunk town could be 30-40% more than the price in another podunk town less than 10 minutes up the road.

This comes down to uber arbitrarily taking a $(*% on your area for no reason anyone can figure out.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You're not convinced?
> 
> Here in Virginia/DC, taxi rates are as follows....
> 
> ...


I think with up front pricing, uber matches pretty close to Taxi rates.

The driver ain't getting the benefit of it, but to the pax I dont think Uber is that much cheaper mulch less considered 1/3rd the rate now a days.

Its a shame, the driver should get more for higher rates but we've all allowed this gane to continue by continuing to drive knowing the above fact. Theres enough desperate drivers that uber will never have to raise their driver pay.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I think with up front pricing, uber matches pretty close to Taxi rates.
> 
> The driver ain't getting the benefit of it, but to the pax I dont think Uber is that much cheaper mulch less considered 1/3rd the rate now a days.
> 
> Its a shame, the driver should get more for higher rates but we've all allowed this gane to continue by continuing to drive knowing the above fact. Theres enough desperate drivers that uber will never have to raise their driver pay.


Continued high rates of Third World immigration is the reason these scumbag companies can continue to pay garbage rates and in general treat their drivers as disposable trash.

Fuber and gryft know they can replace any one of us with a Third World immigrant eager to sign up.

American drivers began leaving rideshare in 2014, when the big pay cuts became nationwide, and now there are few of us left.

These companies don't have to give a fornicate that steveK2016 and Nats121 don't approve of what's going on when they've got at least 3 immigrants available to take our place.

Unfortunately for rideshare drivers, most Third World immigrants want driving jobs.

Both the Dems and GOP have failed the American people on the immigration issue.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Seattle has some of the highest uber prices in the country, and taxi rates are about equal everywhere...
> 
> NYC is $2.50 a mile on taxi
> Orlando is $2.40 a mile taxi
> ...


The only reason fuber rates are higher in NYC is due to the enormous power of the NYC taxi industry.

The NYC taxi industry fought hard to make sure that fuber prices wouldn't be drastically lower than taxi prices.

Normally, fuber would have pulled a tantrum and left town, but the NYC market is too big for them to abandon, so they reluctantly went along with the regulations.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Agalito said:


> You do know Uber allows you to negotiate a return to work area fee right ? SMH...


(I'm new) After 2 small money losers I refused a few trips like this on a 2 lane highway where you can get stuck for 3 hours coming back empty in beach traffic. 
Why should I take the whole gamble. They (uber) need to have a guarantee, perhaps 15 an hour with no traffic and then I'll take a shot


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

brimack said:


> Pax paid $179 plus a $50 tip
> 
> sorry Pax paid $291 including the $50 tip
> I received $179 plus a $50 tip


Now imagine if your car broke down on the highway, etc etc. Needing a tow while you are 100 miles from home.

I straight up deny road trips at uber rates.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I do these long ride fares all I can get, 238miles/3+ hours, ONLY I CHARGE BOTH WAYS, $2 mile w/pax and 1$ for the return or a flat rate of $60 hour both ways. Either way I'd of gotten between $400 and $600 out of this client for this trip.

My last was from Kansas City airport to Manhattan KS, client paid fare both ways, Fare was $400 so I discounted to $389, and the customer tipped me another $125. 220miles and about 4 hours


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Continued high rates of Third World immigration is the reason these scumbag companies can continue to pay garbage rates and in general treat their drivers as disposable trash.
> 
> Fuber and gryft know they can replace any one of us with a Third World immigrant eager to sign up.
> 
> ...


And thanks to those regulations...

NYC has the highest paid uber drivers in the nation. (they just have higher insurance costs, but i could recoup higher insurance costs in a week)


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

brimack said:


> Drove From Mansfield Texas to Houston 3 1/2 Hours 238 Miles for $179. Not worth it. If the pax didn't add a $50 tip I would have been screwed more. Did not get a ride back. Will never do that kind of ride again.



How much does your market pay per mile?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Ardery said:


> I don't think this is possible. you only received $179 from uber on this very long trip? it's mathematically impossible. you're lying.


No, this sounds about right in Texas. Assuming the rate in Texas is similar and take the Houston rate $0.69/mile. Brimack should receive $164 for the distance alone. Considering the time rate $0.08/min making $16.8, this gives a total of $181.



brimack said:


> Drove From Mansfield Texas to Houston 3 1/2 Hours 238 Miles for $179. Not worth it. If the pax didn't add a $50 tip I would have been screwed more. Did not get a ride back. Will never do that kind of ride again.


I feel sorry for you returning empty. Just curious to ask if you saw the 45min+ warning when receiving the ping? I learnt a lesson too and never take any of those requests now.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

I don't understand why you did this. Just say no.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

i drive an xl that gets 20 mpg.

I learned the same lesson as the op driving from Ft Myers Fl to Miami and deadhead back home 

Now I call the rider on every long ride. The decision to take it or turn it down depends on the likelyhood of getting a ride back and the answer to this question. Do I think I can make more at home doing short rides

I turn down the Miami runs now unless it’s xl. That works for me


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

brimack said:


> Drove From Mansfield Texas to Houston 3 1/2 Hours 238 Miles for $179. Not worth it. If the pax didn't add a $50 tip I would have been screwed more. Did not get a ride back. Will never do that kind of ride again.


One word....... Paypal


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Agalito said:


> You do know Uber allows you to negotiate a return to work area fee right ? SMH...


No they dont



Ardery said:


> I don't think this is possible. you only received $179 from uber on this very long trip? it's mathematically impossible. you're lying.


In Ft Myers a 238 mile, 3.5 hr trip (x) would pay me 238 x .75= $178 plus 210 minutes x .1 = $21 so $199
not as bad, but still bad



Lordrlm said:


> Your market must really suck! Here in central PA that trip would have paid about $226 before tip.


still sucks


----------

